# Bracelet + Wallet, beginner C&C plz



## K.Li (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, I am just giving product photography a try after building the macro light box shown on strobist. Here are two that are up for C&C.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the shots, moreso the one of the wallet. Looks like you might have something on your sensor or lens, though (bottom left of first photo). That should be an easy fix in photoshop.


----------

